# Small 3 Phase panel



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

noarcflash said:


> Who makes a really small MLO 3 phase panel? 6 position would be nice. 12 position would be the largest that would fit in this area.


 
Really small as in? How many amps again?

Ive seen mostly Square Ds


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

60 or 100a. There will only be 2 3pole breakers in there. 60 & 40.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

What voltage? 
2-QO breaker enclosures are not too big if it's under 250 volt. Just split the feeder into each enclosure. 
10' tap rule


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Square D


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/SQUARE-D-Indoor-Load-Center-1D400?Pid=search


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

I think this one might be 6 spaces:


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/SQUARE-D-Indoor-Load-Center-1D413?Pid=search


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

208 volts
the Grainger web site is down for maintenance. I'll look tomorrow.

thx


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> What voltage?
> 2-QO breaker enclosures are not too big if it's under 250 volt. Just split the feeder into each enclosure.
> 10' tap rule


He did mention 3 phase so I was assuming over 230, perhaps I am incorrect


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

noarcflash said:


> 208 volts
> the Grainger web site is down for maintenance. I'll look tomorrow.
> 
> thx


Looks like meadow's second one should work for you.. If the dimensions are right it is only 6" wide...Don't think you can get a panel much less than that... :cursing:


----------

